# Ponki went Kayaking!



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

What a great idea! She looks very sporty in her jacket!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

oh my gosh, that is adorable!! Look at that face!! Glad to hear you had a blast.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> She looks very sporty in her jacket!!


LOL... she doesn't always look this sporty... she got a shave down at the beginning of the summer! It helps a lot with spotting the ticks since this year I've noticed that she's picking up a lot of ticks even thou she's on frontline.
Guess I'm going to have to change it now.


----------

